# BRACELET LOGO ID HELP



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

CAN ANYONE ID ANY ONE OR ALL THREE OF THESE BRACELET LOGOS

I HAVE SEEN THEM BEFORE BUT JUST CAN'T PLACE THEM


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

No need to shout....

Beverly hills polo club?

Pulsar?

Radioactive?


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Sorry, I am not shouting. It's just force of habit, after 37 years using the company computer where we always used caps as they would be clearer to read on our printed multi-page waybills. In fact, when I first started, our computers did not even have lower case letters.

The Pulsar is one down. Thanks Scott.

The rider logo is not the same as the polo logos...


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

THE RIDER LOGO IS NOT THE SAME AS POLO - MAYBE ITS AN OFF-SHORE KNOCK-OFF

THE PULSAR (THANKS SCOTT) HAS "151MC" ON EACH END LINK, ANY IDEA WHAT WATCH IT WENT WITH?

THE RADIACTIVE OR NUCLEAR LIKE LOGO IS STILL A MYSTERY???


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

roddjyb

after 37 years it looks like it going to some used to not using caps, thought you had it in scotts reply , :laugh: , do you select caps on your keyboard before you type or is it set to auto/ always caps ?

deano


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

The only watch I can tie that three triangle one to is Reactor, but I don't think it is - not quite pronounced enough to be the Hazard logo.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

deano1956 said:


> roddjyb
> 
> after 37 years it looks like it going to some used to not using caps, thought you had it in scotts reply , :laugh: , do you select caps on your keyboard before you type or is it set to auto/ always caps ?
> 
> deano


 PERSONALLY I PREFER JUST LEAVING THE CAPS ON - DESPITE ALL THOSE YEARS ON THE COMPANY SYSTEM I AM STILL A TERRIBLE TYPIST AND JUST FIND IT EASIER TO LEAVE THE CAPS LOCK ON AND EASIER TO READ EVERYTHING. However, I will try to change it when I am on TWF it will just take a lot longer to get anything typed...



kevkojak said:


> The only watch I can tie that three triangle one to is Reactor, but I don't think it is - not quite pronounced enough to be the Hazard logo.


 Its definitely not the Reactor logo. I know I've seen it before but just can't remember. Hell, I might even have a watch with it.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Roddyjb said:


> PERSONALLY I PREFER JUST LEAVING THE CAPS ON - DESPITE ALL THOSE YEARS ON THE COMPANY SYSTEM I AM STILL A TERRIBLE TYPIST AND JUST FIND IT EASIER TO LEAVE THE CAPS LOCK ON AND EASIER TO READ EVERYTHING. However, I will try to change it when I am on TWF it will just take a lot longer to get anything typed...


 don't get me wrong with the oldies on here like me with failing eye sight it does make it easier to read :biggrin: , and after 30 + years works typing myself I still only use the two finger method . :biggrin: slow and steady is good here :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## Apostol (Mar 9, 2017)

I suppose Pulsar it is ...


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Yes, the middle one is definitely a Pulsar, it is the other two I am still trying to ascertain, especially the one on the right.


----------

